# Grrr - online photo storage - who is using what



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Photobucket is done for me. 

Look's like Picasa will at least allow decent sized photos.
2048x2048 for free and larger if I buy the monthly package - google will be around so I guess that's my safest route unless someone says otherwise.

PhB used to allow full sized but now when they switched all my 4500x3000 are now reduced to 1024 x 800 or whatever and who knows with what algorithm and the large uploads....despite remaining on their server are not accessible. How stupid is that.
There are so many stupid oversights on the "new and improved" Beta site it makes my teeth hurt.

Guess I might have to get the faster upload ISP I've been considering and redo the albums.:-(

Thoughts.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmm seems I'm now a Picasa user 

Un processed 










direct link at 4500x3k

https://picasaweb.google.com/113408714888195024530/April292013#5872460280220224610

Let me know if its downloadable. It certainly is zoomable ( the little spyglasss) which is one thing I wanted with the Smithsonian pics - 

View the album here and see if it's visible and the photos can be zoomed
https://picasaweb.google.com/113408...&authkey=Gv1sRgCJj12suvvZDlMw&feat=directlink


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Personally I use a combination of google (picassa) and iCloud. I'd been using picassa for a long time but recently it seems google has been moving to
Integrate it with google+ which has left a bitter taste in my mouth... Not enough for me to switch... yet... and that probably isn't a huge issue for most people. 

From a professional photography standpoint it seems to me like flicker is by far the most popular with that crowd (at least the paid version). And is likely what I would/will switch to if/when google pushes the google+ integration too much more.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Flickr's offering unlimited, full-Rez photo and video storage for $25/year, if you need more than photo stream seems a bit of a no-brainer to me ...

As an aside, Mobile Me's $100/year sure starts to look like a bargain compared to what it costs to fully replace those services, eh?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Google is not all that expensive and not all that fond of flicker.
The interface on Picasa seems reasonable...not sure on the online edit bits - still fooling.
Like to be able to reorganize photos int eh albums but wonder if there will be link break issues as I'e had with Photobucket.

Any editing functions on Flikr?

25 gb of storage is $2.49 a month.


I'll see if this link stays

Testing Picasa 











moved not copied











Cool - wonder how google is accomplishing this maintaining the old link and the new link after organizing.

I asked PB why there was no warning of broken links when moving a photo to a different folder
"oh the engineers have not got around to it"

:banghead: fail.

On Picasa I can choose the thumbnail size as well - important for me for workflow








Hey 75 photos on the Retina - easy to organize and find. :td: 
I do not see a search function by title tho but I suspect if I just searched the title in google it will come up.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Flickr has been the least of multiple evils.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

No practical experience here, but there are multiple add-ons for DropBox*. I've only got a handful of pics in my DropBox. Is anybody using it for non-trivial photo storage? I don't see any mention of protecting your photos from thievery, though.

Craig
* Eg: Gondola For Dropbox - A Photo Album Management App - CNET Download.com
Google "dropbox photo manager" for many others.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

I was previously using Flickr for all of my private family photos. However a lot of my non-technical family members found Flickr's website too confusing. Too many things to click on, etc.

So for the past few years I've been using a service called Phanfare which has been *perfect* for me. For $29/year I get unlimited photos and video, password protection, a personalized URL, a customizable gallery template, and pretty much everything else I'd been looking for. I highly recommend it. They've also got a decent iOS app and iPhoto and Aperture plugins available. Sorry if this sounds like an ad... I'm just really satisfied with the service.

_Note: the link I provided is my personal friend referral link. If you use the link you'll get a discount on your first year and I'll get a credit too! 
_


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

joltguy said:


> I was previously using Flickr for all of my private family photos. However a lot of my non-technical family members found Flickr's website too confusing. Too many things to click on, etc.
> 
> So for the past few years I've been using a service called Phanfare which has been *perfect* for me. For $29/year I get unlimited photos and video, password protection, a personalized URL, a customizable gallery template, and pretty much everything else I'd been looking for. I highly recommend it. They've also got a decent iOS app and iPhoto and Aperture plugins available. Sorry if this sounds like an ad... I'm just really satisfied with the service.
> 
> ...


Well MacDoc would be looking at the $99/year version as the $29 is limited on file size. Not to say that the site is not worth it because it looks interesting.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I like this shot as well. I'm revisiting some older photos as I prep to move to Picasa tho Photobucket made some improvements making it better for casual uploads. That 100-300 lens earned it's keep on this one.












This is why I want to be able to give access to full size shots.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ZiHWM5m8Nnm1ZMOqKoGYT9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink

There is a whole colony of critters on this flower and being able to scale up is nice.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Guess I'm the cautious type, I don't fully trust any of these photo storage sites especially after the screw up that Instagram pulled. Granted they backed out of it really fast but that was enough for me to walk away from my account. I still use Flickr though but don't post anything on these sites that I may be selling for stock etc at a later date.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe this is a solution.

https://deals.iphoneincanada.ca/sales/the-macmate-pro-plan-100gb-of-cloud-storage


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Flickr is now offering 1TB of photo storage for free. Crazy.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

okcomputer said:


> Flickr is now offering 1TB of photo storage for free. Crazy.


How do you like Flickr's new interface? Maybe I'll get used to it, but right now I think it seems cluttered. Some more white space would make it easier to look at pictures individually.

Craig


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

okcomputer said:


> Flickr is now offering 1TB of photo storage for free. Crazy.


Yeah! Crazy to even think of it as FREE.

How often does it have to be said: There is no such thing as a free lunch!!

If you are not paying for a service YOU ARE THE PRODUCT!!!! Somehow, someway though it may be difficult to assess, they are using your information.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

rgray said:


> Yeah! Crazy to even think of it as FREE.
> 
> How often does it have to be said: There is no such thing as a free lunch!!
> 
> If you are not paying for a service YOU ARE THE PRODUCT!!!! Somehow, someway though it may be difficult to assess, they are using your information.


It is like bait.

Or Fly to ....


----------



## bluepanties (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, flickr seems to be a good options these days since they're not complete overhaul of their website but personally I use 500px still but that's just a personal preference.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

For years I was using Smugmug (Photo Sharing. Your Photos Look Better Here. | SmugMug)..

Wasn't the cheapest of solutions but at the time it was one of the only "Unlimited Photo/Video" hosting sites around. By comparison it's not bad ($60/year), lots of features and it used to be a good interface... (i am using past tense a lot because I stopped using their services for no reason other then didn't want to pay for a hosted service any longer).

BReligion


----------



## natali449 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank's a lot for sharing this type of important information. It's a very useful information to import your photo storage online...

nybmedia.com


----------

